# 1999 Thor Signature Fifth Wheel



## clee40 (Mar 3, 2008)

Does anyone know where I might be able to find a owner's manual for a 1999 Thor Signature Fifth Wheel?  I contacted the manufacturer and they said they did not have the manuals for the 1999 but that I could go online and download the newer manual and that there should not be much difference in the two. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## oldhippie (Mar 9, 2008)

Re: 1999 Thor Signature Fifth Wheel

 wwww.jim@dicksrv.com


----------

